# Saw this on the news..Puff member maybe?



## Breakaway500

That's Determination! Taken in NJ..John having a smoke on the deck;


----------



## mrmikey32

I was out in the blizzard in chicago smoking, but i was also in the garage and had the heater going


----------



## Scott W.

Nice


----------



## Zfog

Definate dedication. I like the way he thinks. I for one pussied out last night during a blizzard. I went smokeless and all I had to do was make it to my truck!


----------



## Rock31

That is great! I wonder how it smoked LOL


----------



## Reino

good for him! I couldnt do it.


----------



## szyzk

Depending on the size of the cigar, he may need a search party.


----------



## Batista30

I didn't even want to go my garage to smoke....and I had a portable heater!


----------



## tmajer15

Great picture. Way to go


----------



## youngstogiesmoker

I gotta wait til I get a blizzard and this is officially on my to-do list lol


----------



## wsamsky

My girlfriend just said, "that would be you!" I doubt my determination compared to this guy.


----------



## Citizen Zero

At least he didn't have to worry about it burning hot.


----------



## gibson_es

Insane
I don't see me having that situation at hand anytime soon. Lol.


----------



## Mante

That was Ferks last year wasnt it?


----------



## fuente~fuente

Not this guy... I froze my marbles off in the garage the other night, & it was barely below freezing. Call me a wuss...

I commend him for his dedication though.


----------



## hoosiers2006

Incredible....he's probably still there!


----------



## Sarge

it's actually quite nice out normally when it's snowing like that. Or just snowing in general. Unless it's an all out Blizzard of course then it's just bitter wind, cold, snow, brutal to be outside in. But a simple snow fall as pictured is actually real nice weather for a cigar. Compared to just being bitter cold normally when it's not snowing. Maybe some weather expert can weigh in on why it's often a bit warmer when it's snowing as opposed to bitter cold when it's not. But more often than not a nice soft snow like that it's always nice weather for being outside. I'm actually hoping for some snow fall this weekend so I don't have to deal w/ the brutal cold. :thumb: then again I never bundle up either.


----------



## Cigary

Awesome...I have a new hero. Anyone who can put their big boy pants on and smoke one in those conditions needs a cape that says SCM on it ( super cigar man )


----------



## Tman

Sarge said:


> it's actually quite nice out normally when it's snowing like that. Or just snowing in general. Unless it's an all out Blizzard of course then it's just bitter wind, cold, snow, brutal to be outside in. But a simple snow fall as pictured is actually real nice weather for a cigar. Compared to just being bitter cold normally when it's not snowing. Maybe some weather expert can weigh in on why it's often a bit warmer when it's snowing as opposed to bitter cold when it's not. But more often than not a nice soft snow like that it's always nice weather for being outside. I'm actually hoping for some snow fall this weekend so I don't have to deal w/ the brutal cold. :thumb: then again I never bundle up either.


I thought the same as well, so I did some googling and found this:

Answers.com - Does it get warmer when it snows

Learn something new every day!


----------



## Mr_Black

Oh how I miss the show sometimes!


----------



## Tritones

Geez - and I'm worried it's going to be in the 50s for New Year's weekend ...

I'm not wussy - I'm just smarter!


----------



## Oldmso54

Geez - I thought it was too cold to go out on the back patio when it got to the low 30's here in Central FL! Can you taste the cigar when it's that cold?


----------



## gjcab09

Oldmso54 said:


> Geez - I thought it was too cold to go out on the back patio when it got to the low 30's here in Central FL! Can you taste the cigar when it's that cold?


I can't...I lose the taste at around 40° and have to smoke in my heated pickup to get any enjoyment from it...

Cheers to the kid in the pic, though...ahhh the joys of youth. lol!


----------



## shannensmall

Screw that! Anything colder than 55F and you will find me smoking in my workshop with a lil heater running.

That guy def deserves some RG!


----------



## eyesack

Oh man! Igloo-herf!!!!


----------



## Firedawg

That will be me this January when ice fishing. I don't have a shanty yet.


----------



## mrsmitty

I feel so bad when I'm smoking in my nice heated lounge with my big-screen and some of you haft to do this crap, my hat goes off to you brave souls :yo:


----------



## Breakaway500

I'l bet you feel bad for what..10 seconds?


----------



## Ammosmoke

I took a walk in 25* snowfall smoking a stogie at 2am. LOL. It was pretty pleasant actually. I did find myself wearing gloves though. And, the draw on the gar kept getting tight because ice crystals were forming at the end. I'd have to give it a light crunch with me teeth once in a while to keep the smoke flowing. Tasted good still!

I do commend this guy though for taking a seat in a lawn chair haha. I'd get cold eventually if i just sat there.


----------



## jswaykos

Once all your extremities freeze you can't feel them, anyway.


----------

